# ***OFFICIAL*** - Rich Clementi vs. Melvin Guillard DISCUSSION THREAD (pre/post)



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Conduct all discussion on Rich Clementi vs. Melvin Guillard in HERE, ALL other threads *WILL BE MERGED INTO THIS ONE*.

- *T.B.*


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Clementi is going to sleep in the 1st rd!


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

The Legend said:


> Clementi is going to sleep in the 1st rd!


That would be the first time its happened...but wit Melvin's power it could happen, I personally see Guillard tapping the mat, but hey maybe Guillard has matured and learned some jitz defense.

Only time will tell!


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I think Melvin is going to win this one by Ko, but I think it all depends on how much his ground game has improved, hopefully enough!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Clementi's chin is solid, as he has been tagged by Anthony Johnson, who was much larger than him, and still survived and choked dude out. Clementi, also, looked really solid in the Johnson fight, showing some nice stand-up and he avoided Johnson's later punches really well.

Clementi wanted this fight, so I know he's training his ass off. He has more tools than Melvin, and he already KO'ed him. Clementi is actually pretty damn underrated, which is sort of a shame.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I got Clementi. As mentioned he has more ways to win than a one trick pony.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Clementi will make Melvin tap in the 2nd Round after a pretty even 1st. Rich is completely underrated and used to tool Guillard on the ground and even KO'd him standing in a kickboxing fight.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

A bad blood fight where no one knows jack shit about the bad blood. Always a good idea....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

No kidding Im watching the PPV and this is the first time I've heard of the bad blood between them. But man these two hate each other, Melvin said he actually wants to end Rich's career.

Apparently years ago Rich knocked out Melvins wrestling coach or something.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Melvin has had a lot of time off so I'm sure he's been training mad BJJ. 

I think Melvin also seems more mature since his time off.

War Melvin in round 1 by TKO


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Rich is all read in the face. He's scared


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Wise said:


> A bad blood fight where no one knows jack shit about the bad blood. Always a good idea....


lmao. 

Is that Ohyama (spelling) cornering Melvin? Shit, Melvin still a kid


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

These two dont even want to wait for the bell to ring. Why didnt the UFC hype this shit?


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

bellr77 said:


> No kidding Im watching the PPV and this is the first time I've heard of the bad blood between them. But man these two hate each other, Melvin said he actually wants to end Rich's career.
> 
> Apparently years ago Rich knocked out Melvins wrestling coach or something.


Their was also a shit talking match over the internet which culminated with Guillard sucker punching Rich at a small MMA show.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

A full nelson are you kidding me?!!?


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Full Nelson Ftw


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

See ya cheater/druggy. Im sure alot of people will bitch about the taunting but man I thought it was funny. Especially the wave after.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

tap tap tap went the coke feind


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Melvin is another waste of talent. He's nothing but haymakers, and even with that power he can't convert.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Nighty night Melvin.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Rich is a douchebag. I hope he dies


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

what happen? is that a verbal sub? i didnt see him tap..


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

even Rogan laughing at this shit


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I hate to say I told you so....

Why anyone would pick Melvin is beyond me. I am laughing, laughing, laughing at them. Someone also owes me 20,000 points.

Rich Clementi, you have done me proud, I knew you would sub this over-hyped snorter.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

he did tap but rich continued to be a queer bait and make gestures after he already beat him.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Called it. Rich by sub guys. I did say Round 2 though...so you can fault me for that. Neither fighter showed much class...and I liked it.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

capt_america said:


> what happen? is that a verbal sub? i didnt see him tap..


it was on the other side, replays from different view shows it clearly.

Melvins a punk, hope UFC doesnt bring him back....well thats not true, i do enjoy watching him tap out!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> he did tap but rich continued to be a queer bait and make gestures after he already beat him.


So what? Melvin threatened to kill him. They're even now.

Also, I'm still laughing.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Chill out Southpaw...be good tonight bud. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> he did tap but rich continued to be a queer bait and make gestures after he already beat him.


Well Melvin did flip him off before the fight. Karma has owned Melvin TWICE now.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I like how Melvin was shrugging when Rich had him in the air with the body lock. Clementi was just waiting for something stupid like that.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

if you disrespect someone be prepared to get disrespected


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

What is it with mma and ugly shirts? I miss Ken Shamrock's entrance robes.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Wise said:


> I like how Melvin was shrugging when Rich had him in the air with the body lock. Clementi was just waiting for something stupid like that.


:laugh: It did look like he was waiting for something and then once Melvin shrugged, Rich put him on his back.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

kds13 said:


> :laugh: It did look like he was waiting for something and then once Melvin shrugged, Rich put him on his back.


Melvin is his own worse enemy. The guy is still young so he will still mature as a fighter, but the dude is way too cocky for his own good.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> What is it with mma and ugly shirts? I miss Ken Shamrock's entrance robes.


Ken's robes were swank. Dude walked to the Octagon like a freakin' Mafia Don, too. Frank, Vernon, Guy, Jerry, & Tra had his back. The Den rolled deep, yo.

Also, I'm still laughing. Rich Clementi shouldn't be overlooked anymore.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Damone said:


> Ken's robes were swank. Dude walked to the Octagon like a freakin' Mafia Don, too. Frank, Vernon, Guy, Jerry, & Tra had his back. The Den rolled deep, yo.


I always wanted to see an all out brawl between kens crew and someone elses in the ring

(sorry about being off thread topic)


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

The punk got punked big time.
Melvin should go home so he doesn't make a fool of himself every fight.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

kds u called this one right on the nose. sub in the 2nd round after a close 1st.


----------



## SuperPinger (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm glad Melvin got owned but I wish Clementi would've showed more class. Oh well whatever, not going to lose sleep over it


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

LoL someones taking this loss very hard, i call Melvin a punk and i get neg rep by someone who doesnt even have the balls to sign it..... someone must be suffering from vaginal bleeding.....


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

Im glad Melvin loss. Had me laughing and a great way to start the PPV


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

vader said:


> Im glad Melvin loss. Had me laughing and a great way to start the PPV


For sure, that was a great way to start off the night. Lots of laughs, lots of taunting, lots of bad blood. I really enjoyed this fight. This will go down as the overlooked fight of UFC 79.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

enjoyed the fight, hated the bad blood...

both guys have no class


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Hilarious fight, Guillard was humiliated twice. I thought he'd calmed down since the whole coke scandal, but he hasn't changed at all. Good on Clementi for subbing him (as I predicted), but that's not to say I'm proud of how he acted following the bout.

Bad blood should end with a fight, it shouldn't escalate from there.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> he did tap but rich continued to be a queer bait and make gestures after he already beat him.


So you are giving Melvin a “free pass” for flipping off Rich and his corner once he got in the ring and then whining like a spoiled little boy after he lost? Perhaps if he didn’t act like an arrogant hate filled child he wouldn’t be on the receiving end of an in your face. After he LOST!

Guillard ; I just can’t express how much I hate this idiot, he’s a loud mouthed punk who shows no respect for ANY other fighter and never seems to learn from his mistakes despite his obvious natural talent.

What a waste, he’s just bad for the sport period.

Rich didn’t do himself any favor by playing into Melvin’s disrespectful thug mentality.
The best thing to do is just ignore him (after he taps out…again).

It was bad enough that Melvin accused Joe Daddy (one of the classiest fighters in MMA) of doing roids and then tested positive for coke just weeks later (what a hypocrite).

I just wish this bad seed would go away.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Melvin sucks. Hes like a mini Randleman that isnt good. Bad blood or not Rich owned him and you have to recongnize that, not be a little bitch about it.... I dont like clementi but that bye bye move was awesome. Go home Melvin, no one wantrs a druggie that loses... 


...such great potential gone to waste...


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

pliff said:


> Melvin sucks. Hes like a mini Randleman that isnt good. Bad blood or not Rich owned him and you have to recongnize that, not be a little bitch about it.... I dont like clementi but that bye bye move was awesome. Go home Melvin, no one wantrs a druggie that loses...
> 
> 
> ...such great potential gone to waste...


good comparison, totally agree with the post \m/


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Whoa, Sisco got his ass handed to him. Serves him good, top notch work from Rich.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Bad blood should end with a fight, it shouldn't escalate from there.


I agree, but for anyone who fights Guillard, the closing taunts I think is ok if not required. I call it the "Guillard Class-Pass".:thumbsup:


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Whoa, Sisco got his ass handed to him. Serves him good, top notch work from Rich.



Haha Sisco lol... thats awesome man! so true...


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

That Co-Co-Co-Caine


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

ESPADA9 said:


> So you are giving Melvin a “free pass” for flipping off Rich and his corner once he got in the ring and then whining like a spoiled little boy after he lost? Perhaps if he didn’t act like an arrogant hate filled child he wouldn’t be on the receiving end of an in your face. After he LOST!
> 
> Guillard ; I just can’t express how much I hate this idiot, he’s a loud mouthed punk who shows no respect for ANY other fighter and never seems to learn from his mistakes despite his obvious natural talent.
> 
> ...


This thread should focus on this post because there's nothing but truth to it. Melvin Guillard is an absolute piece of overhyped shit that doesn't deserve to fight in the UFC. The guys only skill is throwing bombs and he's not even good at that unless he's fighting "The Flying Squirrel".

And people need to get off Rich for being "disrespectful after the fight", please people. Melvin threatened his life, threatened his career, and his pre-fight interview basically said it all. The guy doesn't respect anyone. He flicked Rich off before the fight, and well, he got what was coming to him. Rich easily took his back and Melvin showed no submission defense what so ever. He's crap as a fighter, double as a person.

Good for Rich, I think everyone needs to get their high horse about Melvin Guillard because this thuggish wannabe doesn't belong in the UFC.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

That fight was a great way to start the night, awesome job by Rich. I think that as the UFC evolves, they *really* shouldn't hire someone who is as one dimensional as Guillard. This is *mixed* martial arts, and until Guillard learns some Jiu-Jitz, he shouldn't be welcome in the UFC.


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> This thread should focus on this post because there's nothing but truth to it. Melvin Guillard is an absolute piece of overhyped shit that doesn't deserve to fight in the UFC. The guys only skill is throwing bombs and he's not even good at that unless he's fighting "The Flying Squirrel".
> 
> And people need to get off Rich for being "disrespectful after the fight", please people. Melvin threatened his life, threatened his career, and his pre-fight interview basically said it all. The guy doesn't respect anyone. He flicked Rich off before the fight, and well, he got what was coming to him. Rich easily took his back and Melvin showed no submission defense what so ever. He's crap as a fighter, double as a person.
> 
> Good for Rich, I think everyone needs to get their high horse about Melvin Guillard because this thuggish wannabe doesn't belong in the UFC.


Well Well, i totally agree. Clementi did an awesome job, he looked very good and Melvin sure as hell got what was coming his way. :thumbsup: to Clementi, a very cool customer.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

Why was he so angry, I think it was Melvin, after he lost. At first I thought Herb stopped it early, and that was why he was mad when the fight ended. Then from another angle, I saw he tapped, so why b*tch about it if he tapped?

I don't really want to see Mevlin anymore lol. He'll just get choked out again, and again and agin ect.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I wish people would stop comparing Melvin to Randleman.

Shit, that's an insult to Kevin Randleman, who didn't starting messing up until he reached the end of his career. 

Also, yay! Rich won!


----------



## x2lacrosse (Sep 27, 2006)

I see Guillard's career going the way of Belfort; so much physical talent and potential, but something's just not right upstairs.

I think the way in which he's lost his last 2 fights will have a lasting effect on his psyche; I'm not sure we'll see him as a contender again.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

He never was a contender to begin with.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Rich didn't just win, he pwnt


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon (Aug 6, 2007)

im sick of guillard not performing to the best of his abilities. he gets owned on the ground pretty easy it seems. does anyone know what camp he trains with? I think he'd benefit from a month or two with greg jackson.


----------



## smooth810 (Apr 13, 2007)

I love it...Rich dominated his arse!!!! Kick Melvin the F out of the ufc, I can't stand his gangsta ass. He can't fight when the pressure is on...he tapped, and then wanted some more, lol...what did he expect a handshake


----------



## Shoguns_Nuts (Oct 11, 2007)

smooth810 said:


> I love it...Rich dominated his arse!!!! Kick Melvin the F out of the ufc, I can't stand his gangsta ass. He can't fight when the pressure is on...he tapped, and then wanted some more, lol...what did he expect a handshake


I think it is safe to say that our beloved coke head Melvin "Gangsta" Guillard is done. His antics are really bad for the sport. If the UFC ever wants have credibility in serious minded athletes, they need to weed out guys like him.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Damone said:


> He never was a contender to begin with.


And he never had potential.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I loved this fight.

Melvin talks enough shit that it makes Tito look like GSP before the fight, gets in the cage and tells Rich Fyou, is then forced to tap, then wants to keep fighting after he's already tapped out. Hilarious! As Joe said, "the time for fighting is over son".

IF i never see him again its too soon.


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

and did anyone notice in his pre fight he said he would throw at Clementi in and out of the ring......Real smart Melvin. Im sure thats the kind of guy the UFC wants. Take a look at the TUF guys mate......they are no longer around.
You need to get your head right son.


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

i know most of this thread is focused on MG, but how good did Clementi look....we know Melvin aint top notch or anything, but he still looked very slick and by far in the best shape ive ever seen him.


----------



## Craig88 (May 27, 2007)

smooth810 said:


> I love it...Rich dominated his arse!!!! Kick Melvin the F out of the ufc, I can't stand his gangsta ass. He can't fight when the pressure is on...he tapped, and then wanted some more, lol...what did he expect a handshake


LOL
I loved that fight, it was awesome how badly he got his ass handed to him then when Clementi talked shit at the end i was laughing my ass off.


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

ESPADA9 said:


> So you are giving Melvin a “free pass” for flipping off Rich and his corner once he got in the ring and then whining like a spoiled little boy after he lost? Perhaps if he didn’t act like an arrogant hate filled child he wouldn’t be on the receiving end of an in your face. After he LOST!
> 
> Guillard ; I just can’t express how much I hate this idiot, he’s a loud mouthed punk who shows no respect for ANY other fighter and never seems to learn from his mistakes despite his obvious natural talent.
> 
> ...


I can't say I disagree with much in this post. Except about the coke thing. It's not a performance enhancing drug and should not be compared to one. He called Stevenson a cheater, not a drug user. In that sense, he is not a hypocrite.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Clementi really is a solid fighter. The guy gets no love (No pun intended), and that's a shame. Well, he's actually getting love now, so that's pretty cool.


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

yeah good call Damone, i think Rich will finally get some love after this one. he just looked so focused and intense and very cool, the perfect demeanor for a fight.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

The nickname tat on his back makes me cringe.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Wise said:


> The nickname tat on his back makes me cringe.


same here


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Really good fight and a good finish by Clementi 

Guillard got what was coming to him.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

It's fun to be right 

Props to Damone, Alex DeLarge, kds, Wise, and others along with myself who have known for a while now Guillard is complete shit.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Fotn Fotn Fotn


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> It's fun to be right
> 
> Props to Damone, Alex DeLarge, kds, Wise, and others along with myself who have known for a while now Guillard is complete shit.


Add me to that list lol.

Guillard has good hands and he's really athletic, but that's really where it ends.

I almost creamed myself with that omoplata switch by Clementi, ******* amazing.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

I thought Clementi would win, I put it in my blog but it's very stupid, imo, to say Guillard is complete shit. He's not the top of the division, but complete shit? Come on....


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Add me to that list lol.
> 
> Guillard has good hands and he's really athletic, but that's really where it ends.
> 
> I almost creamed myself with that omoplata switch by Clementi, ******* amazing.


I don't think he really has good hands at all. I think he's super athletic which allows him to throw hard wide hay makers in quick succession....but i don't consider that good hands really.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Flak said:


> I don't think he really has good hands at all. I think he's super athletic which allows him to throw hard wide hay makers in quick succession....but i don't consider that good hands really.


I thought in the fight last night his striking was sloppier than usual. He may not have 'good' hands, but he is 'heavy' handed, something uncommon in the lightweight division, tbqh.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Guillard is an unstable dude, he has the physical talent (and thats where you can make the Randlemen claim) but his head is no where to be found. I havent seen much skill from him, at all really, just that hes explosive and throws bricks, but other then that, he has no substance other then a good physique.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Clementi will get dominated by the likes of Joe Stevenson, Kenflo, BJ, Sherk, Edgar and Huerta


----------



## Craig88 (May 27, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Add me to that list lol.
> 
> Guillard has good hands and he's really athletic, but that's really where it ends.
> 
> I almost creamed myself with that omoplata switch by Clementi, ******* amazing.


yeah that switch was perfect, wonder whos next for clementi and whats next for melvin.



xAmRiT said:


> Clementi will get dominated by the likes of Joe Stevenson, Kenflo, BJ, Sherk, Edgar and Huerta


I think he would fair well against kenflo possibly his next opponent, but I agree he would not last with BJ and sherk the others he may do well.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Please do not double post! Thanks!


----------



## tyler_durden (Oct 11, 2007)

I knew Rich was going to beat him. I got to train with him once and his ground game was ridiculous. He tapped my trainer out in like 45 seconds. Plus he had already knocked Melvin out in a kickboxing match if i remember right. I can't wait to see where he goes from here.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'd actually like to see Clementi vs Fisher.

Shonie Carter vs Rich Clementi from TUF 4 is severly overlooked. That fight was great, and I actually thought Rich won, though I'm not arguing with the decision for Shonie, since that fight was close.


----------



## smobleymma (Dec 31, 2007)

it clear that none of the people who clement was justified in what he did have never been a real fight (REAL FIGHT) cause the purpose of the fight is to get it off your chest and handle it they fought he won and to do that starts it back up all over again a real man wouldn't do that u prove your point now let it go now for him to get something bad done to hm in the parking lot or what is on him cause he made it personal ..... for future reference for all u mma fighters its almost a real fight but its not a real fight so when u talk shit after your saying u want it to be real ( real consist of weapons sneak attacks and dirty fighting people get really hurt in real fights talking before is cool but if uj fight and still disrepect and guy then its personal and u asked for the problem u get


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

What the hell are you babbling about?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Anyone who uses a full nelson, and then completes said bad blood by giving the "suck it" sign is good in my book. Normally I would be pissed if this was a normal fight, but there was talk of the bad blood beforehand and instead of like most fights where they talk about how it was to build the fight this one was legitimate. Kind of the same way I felt after Ken vs Tito, except this fight had a full nelson.


----------



## Poseidon72 (Apr 29, 2007)

Anytime you have a "gangsta" type of individual getting embarassed in public I am a happy man. There are so many things associated with that mentality that just drives me nuts. I think Rich is on the same wavelength as me in that respect...he probably just can't sit back and let this idiot talk shit without having an answer for him. 

Melvin thinks he was disrespected after the fight. He should have been completely prepared for it after giving Rich the finger before the fight. I thought his comments were completely appropriate considering who they were directed to. I was expecting to read something about Rich shot dead the next day. The unfortunate reality of getting into bad blood with a "gangsa" is that heis usually not man enough to only let his fists do the talking.


----------



## x2lacrosse (Sep 27, 2006)

I've said this before and I'll keep saying it, Guillard is just another example of the modern day black athlete. It's all about how "gangsta" and how "hard" you can be; it's all about the image now. I've been called a racist B4, but it's being a "realist", not a racist.

There are too many people walking this earth who don't think they're subject to consequences. You flip someone off, you're disrespecting them. Then you get all pissed off b/c they disrespect you after they've tapped your ass out; Guillard is a joke. Not as a fighter, but as a human being. After the whole coce thing, I'm not sure why he wasn't blackballed from the sport, not just the UFC.


----------



## Poseidon72 (Apr 29, 2007)

I know exactly what you are saying. You make a statement like this and everyone calls you a racist but it's not a colour thing. There are white athletes that act like this, it just happens to be that there are more black athletes that fit this description. They get all worked over the disrespect thing. I once gave a black man the finger during a disagreement and I had to worry about being shot....all this over a finger!

Anyway, I predict he will realize that he needs to learn the value of respect and turn over a new leaf before him and Charles Bennett start a tag team wrestling in TNA.


x2lacrosse said:


> I've said this before and I'll keep saying it, Guillard is just another example of the modern day black athlete. It's all about how "gangsta" and how "hard" you can be; it's all about the image now. I've been called a racist B4, but it's being a "realist", not a racist.
> 
> There are too many people walking this earth who don't think they're subject to consequences. You flip someone off, you're disrespecting them. Then you get all pissed off b/c they disrespect you after they've tapped your ass out; Guillard is a joke. Not as a fighter, but as a human being. After the whole coce thing, I'm not sure why he wasn't blackballed from the sport, not just the UFC.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

x2lacrosse said:


> I've said this before and I'll keep saying it, Guillard is just another example of the modern day black athlete. It's all about how "gangsta" and how "hard" you can be; it's all about the image now. I've been called a racist B4, but it's being a "realist", not a racist.


I wouldn’t go so far as calling this “racist” that card is played far too often but it is a bit stereotypical considering how many Caucasian and Latin American athletes who try and act “gangsta”.

The irony is that by trying to act all hard and tough these idiots end up looking like cheap dime store hoods, displaying their insecurity for all to see. Respect can never be demanded, it has to be earned, act like a punk you get treated like a punk, act like a man, people will respect you.

Anderson Silva is one of the classiest fighters in all of MMA and from what I saw from Sokoudjou even in defeat he showed class and respect, he defiantly gained a new fan.
So not all blacks in sport adhere to the thug mentality.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Maurice Smith being one of them.

Clementi's ground skills looked really, really good, by the way. He's always been good on the ground, but man, dude improved a lot in that area.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Man Guillard sucks, its getting really hard for me to stay a fan of him.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

GMW said:


> I thought Clementi would win, I put it in my blog but it's very stupid, imo, to say Guillard is complete shit. He's not the top of the division, but complete shit? Come on....


Yup complete shit. He has nothing. He has a good physique and that's it. His hands suck, his BJJ sucks, his wrestling is good but he's not gonna win a fight based on solely wrestling in a division like that. He was exposed in the Reudiger and Stevenson fights that he is complete shit and all you have to do to beat him is throw a straight punch and get him on the ground (preferably back control but it doesn't really matter). Compared to the rest of the division, Guillard is complete shit.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Melvin used to have potential. Saying he never had it is false. Totally false. Just watch the Marcus Davis fight, and you'll see what Melvin could do when actually focused. He just overwhelmed a solid opponent. Now granted, Davis wasn't the guy he'd become, but he was still a solid fighter.

He just never really focused on anything after that. He got worse. Much, much worse. Hell, he even didn't do too bad against Burkman.


----------



## Slug (Apr 8, 2007)

Melvin is garbage and so is his attitude. I can't believe I actually used to like the guy.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Yea he definately had potential. But he hasn't evolved his game at all, like I mean AT ALL since he's started his MMA career. He did alright for a little while relying on his wild haymakers and good wrestling, but people have figured him out. All it takes is a straight jab and his wild haymakers are completely useless. All you have to do is have some BJJ skills, no fear of getting tagged, and a straight jab, and you win the fight.

He still has potential. He's young and he has a lot of raw talent and he still does have pretty good wrestling. He just needs to learn some technical striking and BJJ and he could be a force. He's got the power he just needs the technique. So for now, I still think he is complete shit, but with potential to not be so shitty.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

both guys acted like idiots, cept one actually knows how to fight....nuff said, thread over


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

Her'e Rich's comments on it : 

"I just wanted to apologize to those who thought I stepped over the line. To be honest I really wanted to do much worst than what I did. For those that don't know me Im a person who operates off of pride and respect. Most of you guys have no idea about things between me and Melvin. Its been very hard for me to hold things inside for the last few months while he runs his mouth about things he knew just werent the case. Again am I sorry to Melvin F##$ no. He deserves everything he gets. You shit on people and it's a matter of time till it comes back to you. Actaully to be honest I was really surprised how Stevenson was like its cool Melvin I don't mind you tried to tarnish my hard work and make up shit about me but its ok now. Sorry that's not my style. Again I am sorry to the public and those that know me know its a lot of built up aggression. Thanks again all my friends that were behind me. "

I support this dude!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> It's fun to be right
> 
> Props to Damone, Alex DeLarge, kds, Wise, and others along with myself who have known for a while now Guillard is complete shit.


Word brother, it's a shame it took longer for people to know it as well.


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

i dont think ive seen to many pre fight interviews where the fighter says he wants to beat the guy up inside and OUTSIDE of the ring. Youre supposed to be a professional athlete Melvin, not a freakin hood gangsta.

Dana White has given the ass to other TUF fighters for stupid shit, time he let Melvin cool his ass off and grow up a bit before letting him back.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Wombatsu said:


> i dont think ive seen to many pre fight interviews where the fighter says he wants to beat the guy up inside and OUTSIDE of the ring. Youre supposed to be a professional athlete Melvin, not a freakin hood gangsta.
> 
> Dana White has given the ass to other TUF fighters for stupid shit, time he let Melvin cool his ass off and grow up a bit before letting him back.


I remember saying to my friend at the bar "I bet Clementi's going to get shot in the parking lot". Melvin's a poor loser, and I really enjoy when he gets his ass whomped.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> I remember saying to my friend at the bar "I bet Clementi's going to get shot in the parking lot". Melvin's a poor loser, and I really enjoy when he gets his ass whomped.


LOL I remember watching his post fight with Rogan and just thinking to myself "hey man calm down you made your point now let it go" cuz I was really thinking if he didn't shut up he would end up getting shot out in the parking lot after the fights.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> LOL I remember watching his post fight with Rogan and just thinking to myself "hey man calm down you made your point now let it go" cuz I was really thinking if he didn't shut up he would end up getting shot out in the parking lot after the fights.


Eh I don't think Melvin would have the stones too, he's a wannabe gangster.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah, cos, you know..........all black people have guns and shoot people.

Well done, mmaforum.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> Yeah, cos, you know..........all black people have guns and shoot people.
> 
> Well done, mmaforum.


You're the first person to bring up his colour regarding the shooting. Everyone else was calling him what he is, a wannabe gansta....which is something whites, blacks, browns, and asians try to be. In your judgmental haste, you were the one that brought race into it.

Well done, pauly_j.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

pauly_j said:


> Yeah, cos, you know..........all black people have guns and shoot people.
> 
> Well done, mmaforum.


What does being black have to do with it? 

The point was that Melvin wants to be gangsta'. He could be Slovakian, and people would have made the same comments based on the gangsta' intangible. It had nothing to do with skin color or race.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

This thread is going absolutely nowhere, so that means the D-Man has to close this shit before it becomes 2 pages of meaningless babble garble.


----------

